# hypothetical



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well the bunch I work for never cease to amaze me, on our football field we have the irrigation system. They have not paid the sprinkler guys and there is another leak under and around one of the control boxes. The baseball coach gets paid to cut and keep the fields (football, baseball and softball) up Which for 2 years that has included sprinklers. He gets extra in his salary for this. Well he was getting a sprinkler man (a friend) to come when he had sprinkler problems, probably at a buddy rate. Now the school has decided not to pay the bill, coach and school has had a fallout. So guess who now they have told to do it. Well got to looking around, none of the backflow valves have been tested in 6-7 years, one is leaking, the valves are the Watts. I have already asked last year to send me to get certified, they won't do it. They want me to pay my own way and take 3 day vacation to do it. I think that is BS. My question if I have to fix the leaks and then somthing happens because of a bad backflow valve and I held liable. Because I know better. You wold think it would fall on the school. I have seen this bunch 2 years ago tell me to move a water meter (city) for new construction foundation, I refused and they got 2 guys to come in from another company and do it on the side. Man inspectors and city people like to never let the construction start back up. They don't care what the code says or the law.
Hope for some feed back sorry this is so long.
I am trying real hard to find another job to get away from this bunch.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not sure of the specific liability, but based on their track record so far, it seems they would be anxious to attempt pinning it on you.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm not sure of the specific liability, but based on their track record so far, it seems they would be anxious to attempt pinning it on you.



My thoughts exactly, also I have not bought any parts in 2.5 week they have not paid their supply bill, I needed a job when I took this but I regret the day I walked onto that campus. I am just waiting and praying for a call, job offer to get the hell out of here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I presume you have your state master plumbing license. Start networking with people to build your own business. It's OK to think of finding another job, but I would try to go on my own if I were you. If you're in a position to do so, I'd use the (3) vacation days from that college and pay for my own backflow certification. It's worth it.

After I got laid-off from last outfit I worked for, and before starting my own company, I used my credit card to buy a backflow test kit ($ 1115.00), a Ridgid K-60 ($1200.00) and now thank GOD, the equipment has paid for itself. 

Start thinking about working for yourself (if you're in a position to do so) and get things lined up to go out on your own. I wish you the best.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Tommy I have been wanting to do that, the wife is afraid of me making that step, yes I do have my Masters. going on my own is what I have been really thinking about. My overhead would not be that high at this point. Already have my insurance and Business Lic and some good ref and clients. Nothing stopping me but doing it I guess.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

lpayne1234 said:


> Tommy I have been wanting to do that, the wife is afraid of me making that step, yes I do have my Masters. going on my own is what I have been really thinking about. My overhead would not be that high at this point. Already have my insurance and Business Lic and some good ref and clients. Nothing stopping me but doing it I guess.


 



Yes it's scary for anyone to make a jump out of our comfort zone. I was put out of work and had to (1) either find a job for some other company or (2) make it on my own. One day while sitting on the couch, my wife suggested getting my license. And that put a fire under me. She asked me, "why are you depending on someone else, get your license." I probably would not have tried my own thing if I was gainfully employed. I am actually happy that the economy took a downturn. ( sorry for the families affected badly, but it helped me).


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes it's scary for anyone to make a jump out of our comfort zone. I was put out of work and had to (1) either find a job for some other company or (2) make it on my own. One day while sitting on the couch, my wife suggested getting my license. And that put a fire under me. She asked me, "why are you depending on someone else, get your license." I probably would not have tried my own thing if I was gainfully employed. I am actually happy that the economy took a downturn. ( sorry for the families affected badly, but it helped me).


You have probably read some of my other post, the money they pay me (34,000) year, and using my own vehicle and no overtime (salary), they ***** when I ask for tools. I am just sick of the mess, and I got no helper for that money.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes I do remember your posts about receiving that salary with a master's license. You are woefully underpaid. 

Working for myself, I call the shots, I work on my own terms. I have more time for my family.


----------

